# Smoke or Rub?



## ddog27 (Apr 13, 2005)

I have heard this debated before so I thought I would ask: 

What do you think gives the meat more flavor: the smoke or the rub? 
 :happyd:


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

Rub for me.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 13, 2005)

That's a good question...imho, both are essential.  I believe a rub should compliment the meat, not flavor it.  I use different rubs for beef, pork and poultry, and in some cases, different rubs for different cuts.
Same with smoke.  Rubs or spices make everything better, and smoke is true in most cases.  However, I'd have to say in choosing one or the other, smoke.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree...rub should enhance the flavor of the meat...not take it over...just like the smoke!


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 13, 2005)

Neither. It's all about the sauce! ...just kidding. That was for you, Capt., you know I couldn't resist. Actually, I'm with Capt. on this one....if I had to choose, smoke wins.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow, good question. I think it's a combo of the 2. Can't take 1 away without affecting the other.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 13, 2005)

I think we need somebody who does traditional Q to answer that question.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2005)

LOL!  Well, I feel like I need to revise my answer here.  I thought it was an either/or question…  

Like others here, I think both are important but rub is more important to me :!: 

And then, there’s the dead horse…


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 13, 2005)

Smoke is the oldest flavoring known to man, thousands of years before anything else. 
Today the combination of smoke, rub is the real deal but sadly the Rev is right for most sauce is BBQ. 
Learning to use all three in balance is what we strive for based on personel taste.
Jim


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 13, 2005)

let me say the combination of smoke, rub and sauce creates a wonderful food!  Any combination of the three is still good!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 14, 2005)

FATZ said:
			
		

> Well, I ain't figured out a way to sell smoke  [-X  so I'm gonna have to choose rub.



Liquid Smoke, Fatz.


----------

